# Bugatti Veyron **RARE** 1/4 Mile drag race vs Nissan R35 GTR



## jav3323 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys, check out this sick race.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## aulPay (Dec 30, 2011)

opcorn:

i'd save the 1.2 million and settle with the 10.9 second car


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

aulPay said:


> opcorn:
> 
> i'd save the 1.2 million and settle with the 10.9 second car


i somewhat agree. id go bugatti just for bragging rights


----------



## forcedfedvw (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Edna236 (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.**************/avatar3.jpgHey guys, check out this sick race.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

GTR all the way....


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

jausi001 said:


> GTR all the way....
> -----------
> Landscape Paintings
> Oil Paintings For Sale


 Dude the GTR is just a better car, and for much less $ its worth only being beat by one car in the world.


----------



## THE-ultra-DUB (Mar 14, 2012)

GTR:heart:


----------



## customaudioman (May 7, 2012)

GTR all the way, plus I can get over 20+ mpg!


----------



## corymnr (Jun 2, 2008)

not too sure about the accuracy of this particular video........but if true **** the bugatti


http://youtu.be/0KYo0A9iVAM


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

I didn't think youtube allowed porn! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

twoteks said:


> I didn't think youtube allowed porn! :thumbup::laugh:


If I had the money for a Bugatti, I'd buy the GT-R for $110k+, and spend the difference making it better. :thumbup:


----------

